# 10) I Portieri: Abbiati, Dida, Rossi, Cudicini, Buffon



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2014)

Il decimo appuntamento con la Hall of Fame ci riporta alla mente i migliori "angeli" della storia rossonera. Autentici gatti che, a dispetto di nomi ben più blasonati, sono risultati comunque decisivi in tantissime partite, entrando di diritto a far parte di questa rassegna. Ecco a voi le gesta indimenticabili dei nostri portieri!

Buona visione!

Video documentario.

Watch Videos Online | 10. I Portieri (Abbiati, Dida, Rossi, Cudicini, Buffon) | Veoh.com


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

non vedo cosa c'entra Abbiati....


----------



## Dave (29 Maggio 2014)

Cudicini e Buffon non li ho conosciuti, Abbiati non centra niente, il Dida dal 2003 al 2005 è il più forte di sempre per me, ma per costanza meglio Rossi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2014)

Senza Abbiati probabilmente avremmo uno scudetto in meno (Bucchi, 98-99) e una CL in meno (Kallon, 02-03). Che poi Dida e Seba abbiano avuto un percorso più costante (per un determinato lasso di tempo) sono d'accordo.


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Maggio 2014)

Crème de la crème.


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Senza Abbiati probabilmente avremmo uno scudetto in meno (Bucchi, 98-99) e una CL in meno (Kallon, 02-03).



Con questi discorsi allora senza Abbiati avremo uno scudetto in più (2011-2012) e nel 98-99 fece pure diverse cappelle ma non se le ricorda nessuno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con questi discorsi allora senza Abbiati avremo uno scudetto in più (2011-2012) e nel 98-99 fece pure diverse cappelle ma non se le ricorda nessuno.



vabbè se lo scudetto del 2011-2012 lo abbiamo perso per colpa di Abbiati alzo le mani...


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> vabbè se lo scudetto del 2011-2012 lo abbiamo perso per colpa di Abbiati alzo le mani...



Mi sa che non ti ricordi tutte le cappelle che fece soprattutto nella prima parte della stagione, roba di taaaaanti punti...cmq ripeto se abbiamo vinto lo scudetto di Zac per Abbiati allora abbiamo perso lo scudo Allegri II per Abbiati. Non si scappa...nemmeno dalle statistiche : 347 presenze, 351 gol...portierone  E qui chiudo sennò vado OT


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non ti ricordi tutte le cappelle che fece soprattutto nella prima parte della stagione, roba di taaaaanti punti...cmq ripeto se abbiamo vinto lo scudetto di Zac per Abbiati allora abbiamo perso lo scudo Allegri II per Abbiati. Non si scappa...nemmeno dalle statistiche : 347 presenze, 351 gol...portierone  E qui chiudo sennò vado OT



i goals subiti dipendono anche da chi hai davanti come difensori. E non credo che i 351goals subiti siano tutti colpa sua. Comunque a parte questo, Abbiati è stato certamente un portiere "normale" che tuttavia ha passato tantissimo tempo tra i pali nel corso degli anni, quindi chi lo ha messo in questa rassegna per me non ha sbagliato.


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Abbiati è stato certamente un portiere "normale" che tuttavia ha passato tantissimo tempo tra i pali nel corso degli anni, quindi chi lo ha messo in questa rassegna per me non ha sbagliato.


----------



## James Watson (5 Giugno 2014)

Seba.


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Rossi davvero un personaggio incredibile, in porta aveva una dote non indifferente, nonostante fosse molto alto riusciva ad essere anche abbastanza agile!!


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Provocazione: Diego Lopez dà le piste a tutti loro, tranne a Dida nel famoso biennio. Il portiere è sempre stato l'anello debole del Milan sin dal 1899.


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2015)

Rossi era un bel portiere anche se negli ultimi anni mi faceva bestemmiare come pochi. Cudicini e Dida per me sono stati i migliori. Di Buffon purtroppo al momento non ricordo nulla. Abbiati un portiere che al Milan e' durato molto, un buon portiere ma assolutamente lontano dagli altri qui menzionati


----------



## raducioiu (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Provocazione: Diego Lopez dà le piste a tutti loro, tranne a Dida nel famoso biennio.


Più che una provocazione è semplicemente la verità.


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2015)

Dida per capacità tecnico atletiche è stato un vero mostro, di una categoria superiore rispetto agli altri, peccato sia durato relativamente poco. 

Abbiati e Rossi due portieri piuttosto normali, senza grandi colpi, ma onesti lavoratori. Uno è stato portiere di una squadra stellare, l'altro un pò meno, la differenza per me sta li.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Provocazione: Diego Lopez dà le piste a tutti loro, tranne a Dida nel famoso biennio. Il portiere è sempre stato l'anello debole del Milan sin dal 1899.



Infatti, nel periodo Berlusconiano non abbiamo mai avuto un portiere di livello mondiale,
la classifica:

Abbiati per continuità, pur con le ricorrenti papere
Dida con 2/3 stagioni mostruose (superiore a Buffon) ma poi una sciagura

Rossi, Galli pipponi inguardabili, il bello e che Sebastiano se non sbaglio ha anche il record per meno gol subiti in un campionato,
ovviamente perchè con Tassotti Costacurta Baresi e Maldini gli avversari non ci arrivavano a tirare in porta.

Ma vedo una svista clamorosa!!!!! Albertosi dov'è?


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

il miglior portiere in assoluto avuto al Milan è stato Albertosi fidatevi..poi Cudicini..ma come Ricky non ne abbiamo piu avuti


----------



## mistergao (7 Ottobre 2015)

So che molti tifosi milanisti non lo apprezzano fino in fondo, ma oggi è d'obbligo fare gli auguri di buon compleanno a Nelson Dida.
Ancora oggi mi chiedo quale sia stato il vero Dida: il baluardo insuperabile del triennio 2002-2005 o il campione di papere che spesso si è visto dopo il 2005. Non lo so, è uno dei giocatori che più mi ha lasciato perplesso nella storia rossonera, però ogni volta che ripenso alla Champions del 2003 lui trova un posto nel mio cuore. Buon compleanno Nelson, mi hai gioire, mi hai fatto arrabbiare, ma non ti dimenticherò mai.


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dida per capacità tecnico atletiche è stato un vero mostro, di una categoria superiore rispetto agli altri, peccato sia durato relativamente poco.
> 
> Abbiati e Rossi due portieri piuttosto normali, senza grandi colpi, ma onesti lavoratori. Uno è stato portiere di una squadra stellare, l'altro un pò meno, la differenza per me sta li.



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Rossi e Abbiati non hanno mai trovato posto in nazionale proprio perché erano portieri normalissimi (oltre al fatto che c'era qualche campione davanti) che quando hanno fatto bene hanno giovato di una buona difesa davanti..
Dida di quelli che ho visto è stato l'unico con doti da "fenomeno" ma è evidente che rispetto a Juve e Inter n porta noi non abbiamo mai avuto campioni (I vari Zoff, Zenga, Peruzzi, Pagliuca, Toldo, Buffon, Tacconi in parte)


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;836347 ha scritto:


> Rossi e Abbiati non hanno mai trovato posto in nazionale proprio perché erano portieri normalissimi (oltre al fatto che c'era qualche campione davanti) che quando hanno fatto bene hanno giovato di una buona difesa davanti..
> Dida di quelli che ho visto è stato l'unico con doti da "fenomeno" ma è evidente che rispetto a Juve e Inter n porta noi non abbiamo mai avuto campioni (I vari Zoff, Zenga, Peruzzi, Pagliuca, Toldo, Buffon, Tacconi in parte)


Albertosi entra sicuramente in quella lista, superiore anni luce a tacconi ma superiore anche a toldo e pagliuca, se la gioca con peruzzi dietro ai mostri sacri.
Abbiati lo ricordiamo perché ha il record di presenze tra i portieri al milan. Rossi era potenzialmente ottimo ma spesso tradito da un carattere incontrollabile. Dida è controverso, tecnicamente ottimo ma ha fatto certi errori che noi umani...
Cudicini è stato il portiere del mio primo milan quindi il mio giudizio potrebbe essere influenzato dall'affetto per lui.


----------



## pinopalm (28 Giugno 2021)

jumpy65;2370561 ha scritto:


> Albertosi entra sicuramente in quella lista, superiore anni luce a tacconi ma superiore anche a toldo e pagliuca, se la gioca con peruzzi dietro ai mostri sacri.
> Abbiati lo ricordiamo perché ha il record di presenze tra i portieri al milan. Rossi era potenzialmente ottimo ma spesso tradito da un carattere incontrollabile. Dida è controverso, tecnicamente ottimo ma ha fatto certi errori che noi umani...
> Cudicini è stato il portiere del mio primo milan quindi il mio giudizio potrebbe essere influenzato dall'affetto per lui.



Albertosi per quanto forte non può' entrare in Hall of Fame perché completamente indegno. Questo maledetto ci fece eliminare dalla coppa dei campioni del 1979-1980 facendoci perdere per 1-0 contro il Porto a Milano dopo lo0a 0 dell'andata. Calcio di punizione relativamente innocuo e palla che gli scivola sotto la pancia! A quell'epoca ero già fuori dell'Italia (in Francia) e anche i commentatori francesi gridavano allo scandalo. Si scopri' più' tardi che si era venduto la partita e ci aveva scommesso sopra! Riguardo alla lista vedo che non c’è' Ghezzi, portiere della nostra prima coppa dei campioni. Ci fu una storia curiosa tra lui e Lorenzo Buffon. Infatti Ghezzi giocava per le melme e il Milan e i cugini decisero di scambiarsi i portieri, ma all'epoca non esisteva proprio che si facessero affari fra le due squadre. Allora Buffon fu ceduto al Genoa e da li' l'anno dopo all'altra squadra di Milano, mentre Ghezzi fece il percorso inverso andando prima al Genoa e poi l'anno dopo al Milan. Altri tempi. Infine una nota per Lorenzo Buffon: la sua assenza nella nostra prima finale di coppa dei campioni ci costo' la coppa nel 1958. Il suo sostituto Soldan si fece scivolare dalle mani il pallone e fu gol all' ultimo minuto quando stavamo vincendo 2 a 1, e poi perdemmo nei tempi supplementari 3 a 2. Quanti rimpianti per quella coppa. Cudicini, il ragno nero (come Yashin), rimarrà sempre nella mia mente per il suo ruolo eroico contro il Manchester United nella semifinale di ritorno della coppa dei campioni del 1968-1969 che poi vincemmo 4 a 1 contro l'Ajax di Cruiff.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2021)

jumpy65;2370561 ha scritto:


> Albertosi entra sicuramente in quella lista, superiore anni luce a tacconi ma superiore anche a toldo e pagliuca, se la gioca con peruzzi dietro ai mostri sacri.
> Abbiati lo ricordiamo perché ha il record di presenze tra i portieri al milan. Rossi era potenzialmente ottimo ma spesso tradito da un carattere incontrollabile. Dida è controverso, tecnicamente ottimo ma ha fatto certi errori che noi umani...
> Cudicini è stato il portiere del mio primo milan quindi il mio giudizio potrebbe essere influenzato dall'affetto per lui.



è vero albertosi, mi ero dimenticato..per l'epoca un grandissimo


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Luglio 2021)

pinopalm;2370600 ha scritto:


> Albertosi per quanto forte non può' entrare in Hall of Fame perché completamente indegno. Questo maledetto ci fece eliminare dalla coppa dei campioni del 1979-1980 facendoci perdere per 1-0 contro il Porto a Milano dopo lo0a 0 dell'andata. Calcio di punizione relativamente innocuo e palla che gli scivola sotto la pancia! A quell'epoca ero già fuori dell'Italia (in Francia) e anche i commentatori francesi gridavano allo scandalo. Si scopri' più' tardi che si era venduto la partita e ci aveva scommesso sopra! Riguardo alla lista vedo che non c’è' Ghezzi, portiere della nostra prima coppa dei campioni. Ci fu una storia curiosa tra lui e Lorenzo Buffon. Infatti Ghezzi giocava per le melme e il Milan e i cugini decisero di scambiarsi i portieri, ma all'epoca non esisteva proprio che si facessero affari fra le due squadre. Allora Buffon fu ceduto al Genoa e da li' l'anno dopo all'altra squadra di Milano, mentre Ghezzi fece il percorso inverso andando prima al Genoa e poi l'anno dopo al Milan. Altri tempi. Infine una nota per Lorenzo Buffon: la sua assenza nella nostra prima finale di coppa dei campioni ci costo' la coppa nel 1958. Il suo sostituto Soldan si fece scivolare dalle mani il pallone e fu gol all' ultimo minuto quando stavamo vincendo 2 a 1, e poi perdemmo nei tempi supplementari 3 a 2. Quanti rimpianti per quella coppa. Cudicini, il ragno nero (come Yashin), rimarrà sempre nella mia mente per il suo ruolo eroico contro il Manchester United nella semifinale di ritorno della coppa dei campioni del 1968-1969 che poi vincemmo 4 a 1 contro l'Ajax di Cruiff.


Su milan porto ti prendi le responsabilità di quello che hai scritto. Non ho memoria che la partita sia stata venduta da albertosi, anche se ho vissuto direttamente quegli anni. Si scopri più tardi? Non ho trovato documentazione a riguardo.
Sul calcio scommesse o toto nero albertosi è stato radiato per la combine milan lazio in cui il milan doveva vincere la partita. Già qui si capisce il ridicolo della cosa, al limite un portiere sul campo può favorire una sconfitta o un pareggio. Il Milan è giustamente stato retrocesso perché il presidente era coinvolto in quella idiozia, e in qualche modo albertosi ha fatto da tramite senza intascare un soldo. Ma Albertosi fu radiato! Sulle pene inflitte ci sarebbe molto da discutere, molto di politico, squadre e giocatori intoccabili furono assolti altri che davano fastidio furono penalizzati. La juve solo per dirne una uscì pulita quando la partita col bologna fu imbarazzante con autogol juventino che mise a posto le cose dopo il tragico errore del portiere del bologna 
Umanamente albertosi ha commesso degli errori ma tecnicamente è stato il miglior portiere che ha difeso i nostri pali.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Luglio 2021)

Beh in effetti, al di là delle vicende giudiziarie, Albertosi è stato il nostro portiere più forte...da mettere assolutamente al posto di Abbiati, semplice buon portiere.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Luglio 2021)

pinopalm;2370600 ha scritto:


> Albertosi per quanto forte non può' entrare in Hall of Fame perché completamente indegno. Questo maledetto ci fece eliminare dalla coppa dei campioni del 1979-1980 facendoci perdere per 1-0 contro il Porto a Milano dopo lo0a 0 dell'andata. Calcio di punizione relativamente innocuo e palla che gli scivola sotto la pancia! A quell'epoca ero già fuori dell'Italia (in Francia) e anche i commentatori francesi gridavano allo scandalo. Si scopri' più' tardi che si era venduto la partita e ci aveva scommesso sopra! Riguardo alla lista vedo che non c&#8217;è' Ghezzi, portiere della nostra prima coppa dei campioni. Ci fu una storia curiosa tra lui e Lorenzo Buffon. Infatti Ghezzi giocava per le melme e il Milan e i cugini decisero di scambiarsi i portieri, ma all'epoca non esisteva proprio che si facessero affari fra le due squadre. Allora Buffon fu ceduto al Genoa e da li' l'anno dopo all'altra squadra di Milano, mentre Ghezzi fece il percorso inverso andando prima al Genoa e poi l'anno dopo al Milan. Altri tempi. Infine una nota per Lorenzo Buffon: la sua assenza nella nostra prima finale di coppa dei campioni ci costo' la coppa nel 1958. Il suo sostituto Soldan si fece scivolare dalle mani il pallone e fu gol all' ultimo minuto quando stavamo vincendo 2 a 1, e poi perdemmo nei tempi supplementari 3 a 2. Quanti rimpianti per quella coppa. Cudicini, il ragno nero (come Yashin), rimarrà sempre nella mia mente per il suo ruolo eroico contro il Manchester United nella semifinale di ritorno della coppa dei campioni del 1968-1969 che poi vincemmo 4 a 1 contro l'Ajax di Cruiff.


Albertosi era uno di quelli coinvolti nella prima retrocessione in B. Ma quale hall of fame... sto maledetto


----------

